# Need a foster home for my cat!



## joy935 (Aug 22, 2013)

Looking for someone for short term to look after my cat, female tabby, age 10, house cat, quiet, I live in redditch, prefer someone local,but not mind travelling but not to faraway, as I will visit to see my cat. Need home ASAP 30th Aug 2013 latest.

Thanks


Joy


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Might be an idea to say why and for how long, whether willing to pay for food, litter etc, whether has had jabs, been spayed.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Yes, 
Why?
How long for? 
Does she gets on with dogs/cats/kids?
Is she chipped, spayed, up to date on vaccinations?

How do we know you will keep in touch/collect her?


----------



## joy935 (Aug 22, 2013)

hello I am moving home going into temporary rented home until property i am buying ready to move in, cats not allow, only short time couple weeks to month.
yes gets on ok with people other pets.

No she not chipped but I'm going to get her chipped because of moving, no don't if she is spayed,I took her in as stray 6 years ago. I never vaccinated, she never goes outside she house cat, but told to vet when i first had her to get checked out, regular wormed n flea treatment.

I will see her much as possible i love her shes lovely cat, defo not looking permament home. don't want be serparated from her, if i can find somewhere we both can stay then i would prefer that.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I think you woud be better looking for a cattery although not vaccinated would be a problem, as with the previous thread on the similar subject I couldn't hand over my cats to a random person I didn't know.


----------

